# DT Swiss end cap removal



## gugascheckata (Oct 12, 2020)

I am trying to switch my 2019 Scott Genius 930 from the stock SRAM NX cassette to the better GX. Unfortunately, as a found out after I came home with the new GX cassette, this requires that I switch the freehub from the Shimano type to an XD freehub body. I want to make sure that I buy the correct hub and am trying to remove the old one to look at the inside. In all the videos that I watched, it seems that the end cap can be pushed off with various tricks. However, my end cap has 2 notches and the word "loosen" printed on it, with an arrow pointing clockwise, which makes me think it needs to get screwed off.










This is confusing, because there is no place to hold the axle in place when I grab the end cap with a wrench. My only theory is that maybe the left side end cap can be pulled off and there is a place behind it to insert a hex wrench. 
Does anybody know how to remove the end cap to get the freehub body off on this bike?


----------



## gugascheckata (Oct 12, 2020)

Sorry for posting in the wrong forum. It does not appear that I can delete my post. My hunch was correct - after pulling off the end cap on the left (brake) side, I was able to hold the axle steady with a 12mm hex key (that I had to purchase because who has a hex wrench larger than 10mm in their workshop?) and remove the cap on the drive side.


----------

